# water wheel grist mill



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

hi all, 
Back again with another scratch build...
As usual, materials consist of cardboard, foam core, craft sticks, and a cut down towel for the thatched roof.
the inner separation wall on the upper level can be removed for larger play area...the hoist can be removed as well as the water wheel for transport without damage...and without the hoist, the upper level can be used as a simple house on the game table.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am pretty much done with it, but I know it can be tweaked hear and there...please tell me what you think...ALL statements are welcome.
Cheers,
carl


----------

